# amd64 - 13.0 installation fails: ISO bootloader fails



## multix (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello - I am trying to install FreeBSD 13.0 on an HP ProBook and failed any attempt. I did upgrade BIOS to the latest version available, but no help

If I use the "BIOS" mode and boot an ISO, I get a BTX halted issue on the bootloader very early: the effect is very similar to this thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/btx-halted.56816/ but exactly the opposite.

-> if SATA is set to AHCI (which is the default and Windows boot with this setting) I get BTX halted
-> if SATA is set to IDE emulation, the bootloader works

However, I assume it is better to really use AHCI and not use some legacy emulation.

If instead of using optical media, I burn the small memstick to an USB drive and boot from it, I see a spinning character for a few seconds, then the computer just reboots.

I tried setting the BIOS to UEFI - that way optical seems to boot, but I get a black screen and then "garbage" pixels as in corrupted memory (however, the drive continues spinning, so I suppose it is working)- Also the garbage pixels change. Maybe it is some C64 tape loader emulation....

Before wiping my USB memory, I tried booting the existing Devuan install media and it booted both in BIOS MBR as in UEFI mode!

Besides using IDE compatibility, I see no other tricks in the BIOS... so now?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 8, 2021)

multix said:


> ProBook



Which model? 

What's the graphics hardware?



multix said:


> UEFI … black screen and then "garbage" pixels



A photograph will help. Thanks.


----------

